# Big Sheeps Head at the East Cut



## donzilla (Apr 21, 2017)

A few weeks ago there were giant sheepshead at the East Cut. We loaded up limits.


----------



## donzilla (Apr 21, 2017)

Pic.


----------



## donzilla (Apr 21, 2017)

Pic


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

Good eating for sure!! Way to go!

Poc ed


----------



## Pescaru (Mar 21, 2017)

Dead shrimp?


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice haul !


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Where you specifically targeting sheepshead? Regardless, good haul!


----------



## donzilla (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes, we were targeting the sheets that day.


----------



## donzilla (Apr 21, 2017)

Both live and dead shrimp were working. The bigger the shrimp, the bigger the fish.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Very nice and good eating!


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Where is the East cut? ;-)


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mama luvs Sheeps...What is this East Cut you speak of?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I love sheephead as long as someone else is cleaning them


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> I love sheephead as long as someone else is cleaning them


One of the easiest fish to clean...Get a 4" filet knife and simply shave shave the meat off of the rib cage...Never touch bone or guts


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

mmm bay snappers yum


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

east cut....port mansfield?


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

mccain said:


> east cut....port mansfield?


Next to Zepyrs Cove.


----------

